# Nankang Noble Sport NS-20



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been digging around looking for reviews and haven't had too much luck with finding anything.. 

Anyone running the Noble Sport NS-20 from Nankang? 

Since they have discontinued the Falken 512, I went with the Nankang NS-II and have had decent luck with them, They were cheap, quiet and best of all stretched awesome.. and now I find out that the NS-II has been discontinued, So this leads me to the search of something else that will meet my requirements.. 

Post pictures if you have these or something that fits what I need.. 

I will be running a 215/40/18 on a 9.5 & 9.75 wide wheel. 

Thanks:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to let anyone know who may be curious about the NS-20 stretch.. 

It's very close to what the NS-II offered.. I feel as if that lip saver may have a little more "meat" but a 215/40/18 on a 9.5 was enough to pull the lip saver almost vertical.

I'm pretty pleased with the outcome, It clears my fenders and bag assembly.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

So you answered you're own question?

How about a review on the tires?


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

filthyillness said:


> So you answered you're own question?
> 
> How about a review on the tires?


Since nobody else cared to reply, Yes. 

So far so good. 

I've put close to 500 miles on them they seem to be really quiet, and handle well in the rain. I don't drive super aggressively nor do I track my car so I don't have any issues with the performance aspect.. They stretch well, ride quietly, and they are cheap so I have no complaints.


----------



## ThatVDubGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

PICS!!!!! PLEASE!!! haha

thinking about getting the 215/35/18 for my wheels and wanted to see how they look.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

These run small like the other Nankang models? Pictures would be great.. :thumbup:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy P said:


> These run small like the other Nankang models? Pictures would be great.. :thumbup:


They do run smaller than most but not as small as the NS-II's did.. I would post pictures buuttttt the work server blocks all of the hosting sites.. :facepalm:

check out my IG, theres a few pictures of the front tires on there.. Or direct message me and I can get more detailed pictures.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Little bit too late, but i ma using the same tyre now. First impressions are really good, its quiet and comfort, acting well also. For that price i think you cant beat them with anything.


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

Can anyone speak to the tread life/wear of these tires?


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Get em anyways. www.onlinetires.com sells them for like $57 each. In 6-12 months, buy a new set.


----------

